# Weather in Early March



## abc31 (Jan 6, 2010)

Would it be safe to book a beach vacation somewhere around Palm Beach in Early March or might it still be too cold?


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 6, 2010)

abc31 said:


> Would it be safe to book a beach vacation somewhere around Palm Beach in Early March or might it still be too cold?



They are having their coldest winter perhaps, ever . . . how can anyone know what to expect in March?

You should be safe from sharks at that time of the year, because yes, it will be too cold for them


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 7, 2010)

I think early March is too early in the year for a beach vacation.  You may catch some warm air, but the water will be cold. I know, the water in Long Island Sound is cold, but I think you'd be better off waiting for a later date - especially after the way this winter is going.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 7, 2010)

Almost all pools are heated in South Florida. Friends at the resort I was staying last week in Ft Lauderdale went swimming in the ocean almost every day.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 7, 2010)

Never fails - someone claims to swim every day even though it's 45 degrees outside, and the water is 56.  I do not not believe this stuff.  I don't care where you live - the human body only has so much tolerance for hypothermia.  I'd love to see their definition of "swimming", because if you go into 56 degree water you have a serious problem.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ft. Lauderdale's average low+high in March is 63F - 79F.  The forecast for February 28th is 61F - 78F.
*Not too shabby.* Source: www.weather.com

More importantly, the average coastal water temps are 70F at Stuart Beach and 75F at Miami Beach.
*Still chilly by my standards. * Wait till May, and the water warms up to 75F + 80F, respectively.
Source: www.nodc.noaa.gov/dsdt/cwtg/satl.html


----------



## frenchieinme (Jan 8, 2010)

*Snowbirds do not think so...*



Sea Six said:


> Never fails - someone claims to swim every day even though it's 45 degrees outside, and the water is 56.  I do not not believe this stuff.  I don't care where you live - the human body only has so much tolerance for hypothermia.  I'd love to see their definition of "swimming", because if you go into 56 degree water you have a serious problem.



Must have been snowbirds swiming out there.  Never underestimate those snowbirds as 40s & 50s with 56 degree water temps is similar to Maine, Mass & RI occasional summer swimming conditions.  I have often been at the pool swimming in Jan & Feb when FL locals are all bundled up shivering.  There has to be something to that blood thining business as I know presently in Cape Coral people are saying it is very cold (and it is cold) but nothing like the raw New England bone chilling winter temps.   

frenchieinme


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 8, 2010)

Ocean swimming friends are from Wisconsin - how warm is Lake Michigan during the summer?


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 9, 2010)

frenchieinme said:


> Must have been snowbirds swiming out there.  Never underestimate those snowbirds as 40s & 50s with 56 degree water temps is similar to Maine, Mass & RI occasional summer swimming conditions.  I have often been at the pool swimming in Jan & Feb when FL locals are all bundled up shivering.  There has to be something to that blood thining business as I know presently in Cape Coral people are saying it is very cold (and it is cold) but nothing like the raw New England bone chilling winter temps.
> 
> frenchieinme



I don't care where you live - if you are human, your body can NOT be in 56 degree water.  We all have the same 98.6 requirement for life. Also, blood does not "thin", and we all have the same reactions to hypothermia. All I am saying is that I would not spend a lot of money to come to Florida in early March and expect a nice beach vacation.  Especially this year.  I think the controversy here is the definition of "swimming".


----------



## frenchieinme (Jan 9, 2010)

Sea Six said:


> I don't care where you live - if you are human, your body can NOT be in 56 degree water.  We all have the same 98.6 requirement for life..



Just for your information, average May, June and early July water temps in Maine are between 55 and 60 degrees,  The water really does not reach mid 60s until late July.  People go swimming in it all the time.

Do I?  Not anymore but I remember those young foolish days when...nah, can't justify it now anyways.

frenchieinme


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 9, 2010)

abc, it is not "safe" to book a "beach vacation"  somewhere around Palm Beach in early March. You might get lucky & have beautiful weather. Or, it might be really cold. In 2008 we were in Palm Beach for the last week in Feb & the first week in March. It was awful almost every single day...cold and rainy w/ thunderstorms, lightning & torrential downpours. We ended up leaving 2 days earlier than planned b/c we just could not take it anymore. The next year we went to Aruba! If you want to book a "safe" beach vacation for March go farther south than Palm Beach, Florida. Such as Palm Beach, Aruba!

Smooth Air


----------



## Mel7706 (Jan 10, 2010)

*The question was*

is it safe to book a" beach vacation" in south Florida in March.
The answer is "yes". Everyone knows that weather can vary.
We have been going to Florida the last of Feb and first of March 
for years. We are retired and don't go into the ocean. The crowds 
are nonexistant, the weather is mild. We love it. BTW, ask any snowbird if their children and grandchildren like So. Florida for Spring break. 
If you want to guarantee visits from the grandchildren, get a condo in So. Florida and don't schedule anything else for March.


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 10, 2010)

mel, where is your condo?
We have been in the Palm Beach area @ end of Feb/first of March & have experienced v/ cold weather. I had to wear gloves, scarf & my winter coat when we went out for dinner. Ditto for Christmas/New Years week. However, other years it has been quite pleasant....high around 72F & sunny. So, you never know. That's why I say, in answer to abc's question, it is not "safe". You have to go farther south to have a guaranteed warm "beach vacation" in early March. Otherwise, it might still be too cold.

Smooth Air


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 10, 2010)

Spring break isn't in early March, or it wouldn't be so popular.


----------



## abc31 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for all of your replies.  I guess it's not a great idea.  My boss is taking 2 weeks off in March, which forces us to take off too.  I just want to get away for a couple of days, and Florida is such an easy place to get to from Long Island.  Southwest nonstop flights from islip & you're there in no time.
It might be worth it though, to take the extra time to go t the Caribbean, Because all I want to do is lay on the beach.


----------



## amanven (Jan 12, 2010)

"Beach weather" in Florida (central or south) during the winter months has always had a 50/50 chance of being disappointing but I think it is fair to say that as long as you don't expect mid 80's the odds of having beach weather in March are much better than they are in January. I think the question is not whether Florida will be warm in March but rather, will the current weather pattern that has plagued North America and created havoc in Europe continue for the next 6, 8 or 10 weeks.  
If you must have a guarantee (especially this year), you better head for the Caribbean.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 12, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> They are having their coldest winter perhaps, ever . . . how can anyone know what to expect in March?
> 
> You should be safe from sharks at that time of the year, because yes, it will be too cold for them





Sea Six said:


> I think early March is too early in the year for a beach vacation.  You may catch some warm air, but the water will be cold. I know, the water in Long Island Sound is cold, but I think you'd be better off waiting for a later date - especially after the way this winter is going.



The waters around Palm Beach are always relatively warm. At least warm enough for swimming. The gulf stream comes in relatively close the shore in the Palm beach area and water temps are generally in the high 70s.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 12, 2010)

Sea Six said:


> Never fails - someone claims to swim every day even though it's 45 degrees outside, and the water is 56.  I do not not believe this stuff.  I don't care where you live - the human body only has so much tolerance for hypothermia.  I'd love to see their definition of "swimming", because if you go into 56 degree water you have a serious problem.



I don't believe the water is EVER 56 degree's in the Palm Beach area. We've owned at Marriott's Ocean Pointe and the water temps have always been in the mid to high 70's in November and December when we've been there. Now I don't think I'd hit the beach when the air temps are in the 40's or 50's but, the water temps in the south, FL region are considerably different than the northern beaches.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 12, 2010)

Smooth Air said:


> mel, where is your condo?
> We have been in the Palm Beach area @ end of Feb/first of March & have experienced v/ cold weather. I had to wear gloves, scarf & my winter coat when we went out for dinner. Ditto for Christmas/New Years week. However, other years it has been quite pleasant....high around 72F & sunny. So, you never know. That's why I say, in answer to abc's question, it is not "safe". You have to go farther south to have a guaranteed warm "beach vacation" in early March. Otherwise, it might still be too cold.
> 
> Smooth Air



Definately not "safe" but, is any vacation destination a safe bet. Unless of course you want the Las Vegas 100 degree summer days that is. 

Spring breakers want warm, they want sand and they want the surf. There's a reason why you see a lot of spring break groups in the S. Florida area like Fort Lauderdale and Miami. It's usually a relatively safe bet.

Here is Weather.com's averages for Jan. Feb. and March along with the record high's and lows. Again, it's a relatively safe bet. I'm saying that knowing full well that Weather.com says it feels like 38 degree's in Palm Beach, FL right now but, they also say the temps will return to the highs of 70's and lows of 60's next week. 

Jan 75°F 57°F 66°F 3.75 in. 89°F (1942) 26°F (1905) 
Feb 76°F 58°F 67°F 2.55 in. 90°F (1949) 27°F (1895) 
Mar 79°F 62°F 71°F 3.68 in. 95°F (1928) 26°F (1920)

The average year round water temperature for Palm Beach, FL is 80 degree's.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm a creature of habit, I guess, as I've been going to Ft. Lauderdale for many many years, almost all of that from mid Feb to mid Mar.  It's such a change from my home (Toronto) that even 32F would be better ... however, I've never experienced weather like that there.  While there may be year to year variables, cool days don't stick around very long there...and mid March is warmer than mid February.

I looked at the BeachPlace webcam and while it looked very nice the otehr day there wasn't anyone on the beach, so it must be chilly ... but it will get better in a month.

Brian

Webcam:
http://www.sunny.org/webcam/


----------



## jmd42 (Jan 15, 2010)

*Bike Week*

Dont forget bike week starts feb. 26th if water is to cool.


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 15, 2010)

What's "bike week"?


----------



## frenchieinme (Jan 16, 2010)

Smooth Air said:


> What's "bike week"?



What the Daytona 500 is to week 7, Bike week is to week 9 also in Daytona.

frenchieinme


----------

